# Need advice on leaving job in Italy



## trishghighered (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am working in Italy on a Soggiorno (Italian Work Visa) and will be leaving my job in March. I plan to stay in Italy for 2 months after I leave my job. My question: Am I required to leave Italy, go to a non EU country, and return on a Visitor's Visa, once I turn in my Soggiorno? If so, would Switzerland qualify?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

trishghighered said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am working in Italy on a Soggiorno (Italian Work Visa) and will be leaving my job in March. I plan to stay in Italy for 2 months after I leave my job. My question: Am I required to leave Italy, go to a non EU country, and return on a Visitor's Visa, once I turn in my Soggiorno? If so, would Switzerland qualify?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Hi,

The advice would be to be careful. Simply crossing a border and re-entering is being craccked down upon. Switzerland would not qualify in this instance I would imagine because although it is not EU there are other unique agreements in place which might trip you up.

Be sure to check with your local comune/consulate for accurate information.

Kenzo


----------

